# altima running problem.



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

I really need help with this. My 96 altima had a leak and decide to replace the valve cover gasket and the distributer gasket. I did all that with no problem, my problem came when i decided to clean the motor at the carwash.

I decided to clean it with motor degreaser and the water pressure gun they got, so i could see if the leaking had stopped.

Now the car has trouble running, it has trouble reaching 20 and after 25 it runs better. The best way to describe how it runs is the same as when you have a whole in you're muffler.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

altimanum1 said:


> I really need help with this. My 96 altima had a leak and decide to replace the valve cover gasket and the distributer gasket. I did all that with no problem, my problem came when i decided to clean the motor at the carwash.
> 
> I decided to clean it with motor degreaser and the water pressure gun they got, so i could see if the leaking had stopped.
> 
> Now the car has trouble running, it has trouble reaching 20 and after 25 it runs better. The best way to describe how it runs is the same as when you have a whole in you're muffler.


You got something wet, dist cap, plug wires, etc.
Take them all out, dry them off really good, put it all back together. Even if you think they're dry, they're probably not. Spray all of them down with a bit of WD40 while they're out, dry them off again....see what happens after that. (BTW - do yourself a favor and do the plug wires one at a time, otherwise your next post will be about how you don't know the firing order of your engine and where to put the plug wires).
Likely you're due for new dist cap/rotor and plug wires and plugs if that happens.
Bad idea to be taking a pressure washer to the engine anyways...at least the way a regular person would do it, which is to take that nozzle and stick it right in there trying to clean everything off. Better way is to sort of 'fog' everything over. That way you aren't forcing any water into cracks/holes where it doesn't really want to go.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

look underneath the distributor cap. inside theres a rotor, remove that and the black cap underneath it. i bet theres water on the little silver disc in there. dry it off and try it again.


----------

